# Do you know a good cycling tip? Share it with us



## Manonabike (25 Nov 2011)

I love a good tip that helps me achieve something I'm trying to do or perhaps saves me some money 

I have been using Assos chamois cream for quite sometime and after trying a couple of alternatives like Udderly Smooth, Sudocrem, Savlon, etc I always went back to the rather expensive Assos cream.

A couple of weeks ago just by pure chance I found myself having to use something called Baby Bottom Butter that my wife gets from Waitrose. I must say that I'm very impressed with it that I'm recommending it as a chamois cream. Last week I did a 82 miles ride and the bottom butter did the job just as well as the Assos cream. At £2.something a pot, I think it is worth a try.


----------



## mickle (25 Nov 2011)

reiver said:


> I like silicon spray, the dirt just falls off all by itself, although WD40 is good


Tsk.


----------



## Paul.G. (25 Nov 2011)

Put superglue in little tyre nicks after a ride. Make sure any small stones etc are removed first and the cut is clean and dry, small dab of superglue and poke into cut with small screwdriver or similar. Not only will it prevent any further stones or grit getting into the tyre, it also stops the cut getting bigger - I cannot guarantee how true this is but I'm told pro-cycling mechanics do this too!


----------



## Paul.G. (25 Nov 2011)

Malt-loaf wrapped in tin foil instead of expensive energy bars


----------



## ColinJ (25 Nov 2011)

Paul.G. said:


> Put superglue in little tyre nicks after a ride. Make sure any small stones etc are removed first and the cut is clean and dry, small dab of superglue and poke into cut with small screwdriver or similar. Not only will it prevent any further stones or grit getting into the tyre, it also stops the cut getting bigger - I cannot guarantee how true this is but I'm told pro-cycling mechanics do this too!


My tip is - don't superglue significant tyre cuts!

I used superglue when I discovered a cut in my new front tyre just before taking my bike to Spain. I rode the bike for a few days - no problem. Did the big mountain day, including 50 mph descents round tight bends with no barriers and big drop offs from them - no problem. Next morning, before we set off on the day's ride someone pointed at my front wheel. The tyre cut had ripped open and the inner tube was bulging through the hole! (Ex top pro Robert Millar was at the hotel testing bikes and he lent me a front wheel until I could get hold of a new tyre! )


----------



## Paul.G. (25 Nov 2011)

Fair point, I should have mentioned this is only for small cuts in the outer tread area, deep or larger cuts - new tyre - period!


----------



## lukesdad (25 Nov 2011)

Superglue is good for splits in neoprene overshoes though


----------



## endoman (25 Nov 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Superglue is good for splits in neoprene overshoes though


Get some blackwitch from a dive shop, made to repair neoprene.


----------



## Wades (25 Nov 2011)

It's an obvious one but good for newbs - CABLE TIES FIX EVERYTHING!!! .................almost. 

Oh and cheap chinese light brackets are in fact made out of cheese so go gentle when screwing them. on.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Nov 2011)

When replacing new inner cables both Brake and Gear, don't trim them until you have threaded them through.
It's a realy silly thing to cut them before as they will unravel. I mean.. who would do something like that anyway.


----------



## dalewheeler (25 Nov 2011)

Not boozing heavily the evening before a ride.


----------



## palinurus (25 Nov 2011)

Wear thick gloves when undoing stiff chainring bolts.


----------



## palinurus (25 Nov 2011)

Not boozing heavily the evening before a race


----------



## Zoof (25 Nov 2011)

I have never been able to work out why you all, spend a fortune on specialized high wicking clothing, to keep you dry and warm. Then wear cotton on yer arse! Later always blaming the saddle for the subsequent redness!
P S. I Must get some more shares in Boots!


----------



## Hacienda71 (25 Nov 2011)

Soak some porridge oats in skimmed milk with a bit of honey the night before a big ride. Perfect big ride fuel breakfast the next morning.


----------



## jay clock (25 Nov 2011)

Dust your inner tubes in talc. Stops them sticking to the inside of the tyres. Also dust spare tubes in talc and wrap them inc clingfilm in your saddle pack.


----------



## Manonabike (26 Nov 2011)

reiver said:


> I like silicon spray, the dirt just falls off all by itself, although WD40 is good


 
I use silicone spray on my chain, on all my bikes now...... I found out this tip somewhere on the net and I mentioned it here quite a while ago.... I'm sure the forum thought I was crazy


----------



## al-fresco (26 Nov 2011)

Paul.G. said:


> Malt-loaf wrapped in tin foil instead of expensive energy bars


Check!


Wades said:


> It's an obvious one but good for newbs - CABLE TIES FIX EVERYTHING!!! .................almost.


Check!


Hacienda71 said:


> Soak some porridge oats in skimmed milk with a bit of honey the night before a big ride. Perfect big ride fuel breakfast the next morning.


Check!


jay clock said:


> Dust your inner tubes in talc. Stops them sticking to the inside of the tyres. Also dust spare tubes in talc and wrap them inc clingfilm in your saddle pack.


Check!


dalewheeler said:


> Not boozing heavily the evening before a ride.


Oh now you're just being silly!


----------



## CopperCyclist (26 Nov 2011)

Pedal faster not harder.


----------



## chillyuk (26 Nov 2011)

reiver said:


> I like silicon spray, the dirt just falls off all by itself, although WD40 is good


 
Just don't use silicon polish on your saddle. I speak from experience!


----------



## ColinJ (26 Nov 2011)

chillyuk said:


> Just don't use silicon polish on your saddle. I speak from experience!


Well, I wasn't planning to anyway, but why not - what happens if you do?


----------



## Dunlopdave (26 Nov 2011)

Don't buy anything from Dunlop off the Internet


----------



## chillyuk (26 Nov 2011)

chillyuk said:


> Just don't use silicon polish on your saddle. I speak from experience!


 


ColinJ said:


> Well, I wasn't planning to anyway, but why not - what happens if you do?


 
I once used silicon polish on a motorcycle leather seat. It bought it up a treat and looked beautiful. Every time I accelerated I slid to the back of the seat and when I braked my unmentionables hitting the fuel tank prevented me going off the front. It took about 4 weeks to wear off.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Nov 2011)

chillyuk said:


> I once used silicon polish on a motorcycle leather seat. It bought it up a treat and looked beautiful. Every time I accelerated I slid to the back of the seat and when I braked my unmentionables hitting the fuel tank prevented me going off the front. It took about 4 weeks to wear off.


I can see that it could be a big problem on a motorbike, but I quite like the idea of reduced friction on a road bike saddle because I reckon friction contributes to saddle discomfort. I'm going to give it a go! (I'll report back after a few slippery rides!)


----------



## MontyVeda (26 Nov 2011)

put some air in your tyres, even if they're only flat at the bottom... it makes the ride far more comfortable


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Nov 2011)

> even if they're only flat at the bottom


 
Tee hee!


----------



## dalewheeler (26 Nov 2011)

I've found one of those floor-mounted pumps to be useful, real easy to attach and up to high pressure quickly (and has a gauge which is easy to read too)


----------



## HLaB (26 Nov 2011)

Don't fall off


----------



## xpc316e (26 Nov 2011)

Get some thin Superglue from a modelling shop; it's great for dabbing on the ends of your cables. Capillary action draws it along the strands of the cable and it then binds together. It enables you to remove inner cables, lube them properly, and still be able to pass them back through the outers without snagging.


----------



## slowmotion (26 Nov 2011)

Two videos...how to get at the inners of gear cables...and how to put on impossibly stiff tyres. The latter is just poetry!
[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2q1iecATY1o[/media]


[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XUFVrl0UT4[/media]


----------



## Manonabike (28 Nov 2011)

For any person that suffers from asthma, wearing a bandana when it's cold can make a huge difference.


----------



## tyred (30 Nov 2011)

chillyuk said:


> I once used silicon polish on a motorcycle leather seat. It bought it up a treat and looked beautiful. Every time I accelerated I slid to the back of the seat and when I braked my unmentionables hitting the fuel tank prevented me going off the front. It took about 4 weeks to wear off.


 
Many years ago when I was about 6 or 7, I decided to clean the car (Ford Cortina) and polished everything inside it with Mr Sheen, including the steering wheel and gear knob. Cue very angry dad trying to drive with an unbelievably slippery steering wheel and gear knob.


----------



## Bicycle (30 Nov 2011)

My cycling tip: 

Soreenfruitloafisgreatsoarefigrollsdrinkplentyofwatertrytocadencearound95rpmweargoodqualitycycleshortskeepyourtyresatagoodpressurekeepyourchaincleanandlubedwaeracomfortablehatremainalertandawaresignalanychangeoflaneordirection.

It's hard to read, but it contains some useful nuggets if you can live without spaces and punctuation.


----------



## mickle (2 Dec 2011)

tyred said:


> blah blah blah (Ford Cortina) blah blah blah


 
Oh yeah? Which one?


----------



## tyred (2 Dec 2011)

mickle said:


> Oh yeah? Which one?


Mk IV 1.6GL with wood trim


----------



## mickle (2 Dec 2011)

tyred said:


> Mk IV 1.6GL with wood trim


Tidy.


----------



## marafi (2 Dec 2011)

Pedal with your toes, not the heel of your foot. This would in physics equal more power or better yet in common sense. lol Its winter for the ladies especially wear more clothes even for the gents also. Do not go cyclying while you have a cold it will interfer your cycling, sight and ears. So please do not risk having a cold and going out cycling also. Its your body saying to take a break for the sake of your health. Today had seen a women who cycled and sadly did not last very long because she was very wobbily.


----------



## Svendo (2 Dec 2011)

When first learning to drink from a bottle on the bike, if you find it hard not to keep drink out of your throat, try drinking after breathing in. Also helps to take a breath out and in between gulps. Reduced spluttering and hawking for me. Also the underhand/backhand grip does seem to be easier but I don't know why. Plus it looks more pro, and that's what it's really about, right kids?...


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (2 Dec 2011)

Bicycle said:


> My cycling tip:
> 
> Soreenfruitloafisgreatsoarefigrollsdrinkplentyofwatertrytocadencearound95rpmweargoodqualitycycleshortskeepyourtyresatagoodpressurekeepyourchaincleanandlubedwaeracomfortablehatremainalertandawaresignalanychangeoflaneordirection.


I can't find any reference to "cadence" as a non-transitive verb, only as a transitive one. Thus it appears that, whilst it is possible to cadence something, it is not possible simply to cadence. Perhaps: "trytocadenceyourpedallingtoaround95rpm" would be better.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Dec 2011)

MytipisthatIdon'tbotherwithjoineduptips!


----------



## Bicycle (2 Dec 2011)

MrHappyCyclist said:


> I can't find any reference to "cadence" as a non-transitive verb, only as a transitive one. Thus it appears that, whilst it is possible to cadence something, it is not possible simply to cadence. Perhaps: "trytocadenceyourpedallingtoaround95rpm" would be better.


 
Sir,

This is not easy for me. I do not take constructive criticism well. I dare say it has something to do with my childhood. Or not.

Might I argue (even though even I don't believe it myself) that there is a case for the use of 'cadence' as an intransitive verb within the cycling community, since through repeated colloquial use it has become accepted under the unwritten rules of _'common usage'_? 

I have consulted Partridge and I find no argument to support me on this. 

But can I make the case if only to save face?


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (2 Dec 2011)

Bicycle said:


> Sir,
> 
> This is not easy for me. I do not take constructive criticism well. I dare say it has something to do with my childhood. Or not.
> 
> ...


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (3 Dec 2011)

When I did the Phil Liggett Challenge in the Peaks last year, I saved my 2 new inners and put ones with repairs in the tyres.
On one of the last descents, the repair on the inner on the front tyre gave way, I am pretty sure the constant barking and pressure caused it to fail.

So I just missed being in the top 50% which I would have been well chuffed with. So next year its new inners and tyres


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (3 Dec 2011)

tyred said:


> Many years ago when I was about 6 or 7, I decided to clean the car (Ford Cortina) and polished everything inside it with Mr Sheen, including the steering wheel and gear knob. Cue very angry dad trying to drive with an unbelievably slippery steering wheel and gear knob.


LMFAO


----------



## Mugshot (3 Dec 2011)

If you have a bike computer, the type with the thingy on the front wheel, always take your average speed reading at your gate. When you push your bike up the drive/path or allow your front wheel to turn again once you have finished your ride you could ruin your hard worked for your average speed.
E.G. You've busted your guts and come home with an average of 17mph, you then push your bike up your drive and notice that your average speed has dropped to 16.9 mph, it could ruin your week.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Dec 2011)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I am pretty sure the constant barking and pressure caused it to fail.


Nope! You just need to be very careful how you patch the tubes. 

I repair tubes until they have at least 5 or 6 patches on. I do 55 mph descents with hairpin bends, constant banking over, straightening up, accelerating and braking, and my repairs don't fail. And I have sometimes weighed 16.5 stone doing those descents so a lot of stress is placed on the tyres and tubes.

I do agree with replacing tyres before they are completely worn through though.


----------



## Bicycle (3 Dec 2011)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> *I am pretty sure the constant barking and pressure caused it to fail.*



My next tip: Don't ride with a dog in your pocket if constant barking is going negatively to affect the integrity of your inner tubes.


----------



## brokenflipflop (6 Dec 2011)

1. Save old inner tubes and use them under bar tape for extra comfort.
2. Don't cycle and use your cell phone at the same time.
3. Don't get a Brooks saddle unless you want a sore arse for 500-1000 miles.
4. Pack 2 latex gloves to keep your hands clean in case of dirty running repairs.
5. Don't look at photos of yourself in cycling gear - it'll put you off going on a ride.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (7 Dec 2011)

+1 Eye contact with other road users.

If you have knee pain go to a doctor. Then ignore what he says and insist on seeing a physio immediately. Then DO NOT EVER GIVE UP.

Don't try reinflating a gunk filled tube until you know for certain the cause of the puncture is removed.

Don't bother with gunk filled inner tubes, carry a spare tube.


----------



## onlineamiga (7 Dec 2011)

Write someones phone number down who could come and recover you in case of a problem. Don't rely on it being stored on your mobile in case you loose it or the battery goes flat. I sadly learned this the hard way. Had a flat phone and became ill on a long ride 50 miles from home. I didnt have a clue what anyones number was to even use a pay phone.


----------



## Cyclopathic (7 Dec 2011)

onlineamiga said:


> Write someones phone number down who could come and recover you in case of a problem. Don't rely on it being stored on your mobile in case you loose it or the battery goes flat. I sadly learned this the hard way. Had a flat phone and became ill on a long ride 50 miles from home. I didnt have a clue what anyones number was to even use a pay phone.



Perhaps it might be an idea to write down useful numbers and such and secure them in a little ziplock bag onder the saddle or down your bar ends on a bit of cotton.


----------



## DCLane (7 Dec 2011)

I've got the following on a laminated piece of card on the bike:
- Contact name(s) and number(s) in an emergency
- Blood group
- Name and contact of GP
- Details of allergies/medication

My view is that it's a 'just-in-case' and given my commute it seemed sensible. If it means they take 5 minutes less making a decision that might be vital.


----------



## VH1 (7 Dec 2011)

Paul.G. said:


> Malt-loaf wrapped in tin foil instead of expensive energy bars


Save the malt loaf for tea and buy energy bars direct from the manufacturer, have you not seen sports-snax.com !


----------



## mickle (8 Dec 2011)

Don't forget to pack a thimble into your puncture kit if running tubs.


----------



## Monkspeed (8 Dec 2011)

Make sure your seat height is properly adjusted as it makes all the difference...


----------



## tyred (8 Dec 2011)

Don't do what I did last weekend and rebuild a headset with one too many ball bearings in the bottom race.  Some interesting handling characteristics when I went for a test ride.

Oh, and don't ride into a hawthorn hedge when trying to see if your tail lamp is working


----------



## Manonabike (26 Feb 2012)

Trying to brake in a Brooks saddle? Wear little padding or no padding at all and you will brake it in much quicker.


----------



## Lien Sdrawde (26 Feb 2012)

I pinched this tip from another thread so cant claim it as mine .....

In hot weather soak your (new CTC) Buff in cold water and pop it on your head to keep your head cool


----------



## youngoldbloke (26 Feb 2012)

Pedal in circles.


----------



## Ian H (26 Feb 2012)

Passed on from a couple of eminent members of the 100,000 miles club: "Brakes are for emergencies only."


----------



## Manonabike (10 Jun 2012)

I went out for a ride in the rain and without mudguards. But before I set off I put a bin liner underneath my brooks saddle to protect the leather from getting wet..... it worked a treat.


----------



## Recycler (10 Jun 2012)

Get a saddle that doesn't need a bin bag when it rains.


----------



## Psycolist (10 Jun 2012)

This has stood me in good stead throughout my life, not just in relation to cycling...never eat the red berries


----------



## S1mon (10 Jun 2012)

Don't panic unclipping and turn foot inwards to find it suddenly unclips back of shoe on rear wheel ... Ass over heels new spokes and a big bruise


----------

